# Getting a mortgage in Canada



## jacq1101 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello,

Has anyone on a work visa been able to get a mortgage? Rentals are very scarce where we live and we may need to get our own place soon so just wondering if anyone has had luck in getting a home loan. Which bank? Interest rate? Amount of down payment?

Thanks.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


jacq1101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone on a work visa been able to get a mortgage? Rentals are very scarce where we live and we may need to get our own place soon so just wondering if anyone has had luck in getting a home loan. Which bank? Interest rate? Amount of down payment?
> 
> Thanks.


Book an appointment with your banking representative. Your bank might have options for you.

I do banking with RBC and couldn't be happier with their service and array of options.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## viktriescanada (Mar 11, 2013)

jacq1101 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Has anyone on a work visa been able to get a mortgage? Rentals are very scarce where we live and we may need to get our own place soon so just wondering if anyone has had luck in getting a home loan. Which bank? Interest rate? Amount of down payment?
> 
> Thanks.



I am on work visa. looking at buying property in edmonton enquired few banks. TD giving 2.85% for 5 years subject to change. 5% down is okay with them. Have heard from few of my mates here cibc is giving lower for 3 years. Also atb is good if you are living in alberta. I asked if work visa is a problem they said shouldnt be but my gf is canadian citizen so our situation can be bit different than yours. All the best


----------

